# Google- Prebiotics, Probiotics, Synbiotics: Which Help IBS, CIC? - Monthly Prescribing Reference



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Monthly Prescribing Reference
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Prebiotics, Probiotics, Synbiotics: Which Help IBS, CIC?*
*Monthly Prescribing Reference*
Although there are pharmacological therapies for *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS) and chronic idiopathic constipation (CIC), interest is growing in modulation of GI flora as an alternative treatment. Published in the American Journal of Gastroenterology, ...

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

